# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  F24 codici adeguamento

## URBE74

In caso di adeguamento in studio di settore i codici adeguamento ai finI:
- IVA 6494;
- IRPEF è 4727;
- IRAP è 3811?
Grazie!

----------


## Speedy

> In caso di adeguamento in studio di settore i codici adeguamento ai finI:
> - IVA 6494;
> - IRPEF è 4727;
> - IRAP è 3811?
> Grazie!

  I codici per l'adeguamento agli studi di settore o parametri sono:
= 6493 adeguamento iva parametri
= 6494 adeguamento iva sds
= 4727 adeguamento irpef 
= 2119 adeguamento ires
= 3811 adeguamento irap
= 3824 adeguamento add. regionale
= 3842 adeguamento add. comunale
= 4726 maggiorazione 3% iva persone fisiche
= 2118 maggiorazione 3% iva persone giuridiche 
I versamenti non sono rateizzabili 
Ciao

----------


## URBE74

Ma come avviane il versamento in F24? Mi spiego:
- con l'IVA ho il maggiore imponibile e la maggiore imposta (proporzionale): posto il maggiore imponibile 100, l'imposta da versare con codice 6494 sarà 20.
- con L'IRAP devo fare posto 100 il maggiore imponibile versare il 4,25% con codice 3811?
- con l'IRPEF come ci mettiamo? L'imposta è progressiva...

----------


## Speedy

> Ma come avviane il versamento in F24? Mi spiego:
> - con l'IVA ho il maggiore imponibile e la maggiore imposta (proporzionale): posto il maggiore imponibile 100, l'imposta da versare con codice 6494 sar&#224; 20.
> - con L'IRAP devo fare posto 100 il maggiore imponibile versare il 4,25% con codice 3811?
> - con l'IRPEF come ci mettiamo? L'imposta &#232; progressiva...

  Per il versamento delle maggiori imposte conseguenti all'adeguamento, non devi fare calcoli separati fuori della dichiarazione.
Devi invece ricompilare la dichiarazione dei redditi aggiungendo al quadro del reddito di impresa o della professione (RE, RF, RG, RH) il maggior reddito per adeguamento. I calcoli avvengono in conseguenza e le maggiori imposte da versare emergono dalle nuove imposte (irpef, irap e addizionali) al netto di quanto gi&#224; versato.
Per l'iva invece &#232; diverso, in quanto la dichiarazione iva non va ricompilata, ma va invece annotato l'adeguamento sul rigo VA42 (imponibile e iva).
Per la distinta F24 si usano poi i codici tributi specifici per adeguamento sds.
Ciao

----------


## URBE74

Per il versamento delle maggiori imposte conseguenti all'adeguamento, non devi fare calcoli separati fuori della dichiarazione.
Devi invece ricompilare la dichiarazione dei redditi aggiungendo al quadro del reddito di impresa o della professione (RE, RF, RG, RH) il maggior reddito per adeguamento. I calcoli avvengono in conseguenza e le maggiori imposte da versare emergono dalle nuove imposte (irpef, irap e addizionali) al netto di quanto già versato.
Per l'iva invece è diverso, in quanto la dichiarazione iva non va ricompilata, ma va invece annotato l'adeguamento sul rigo VA42 (imponibile e iva).
Per la distinta F24 si usano poi i codici tributi specifici per adeguamento sds.
Ciao  
D'accordo nulla extra dichiarazione...ma il problema si pone in F24, la mia casa di software sostiene che il versamento in F24 con codice di adegumaneto separato riguardi solo l'IVA (cod. trib. 6494), al contrario io sotengo che la maggiore imposta IRPEF e IRAP in seguito ad adeguamento vada versata con i codici ad hoc. Sbaglio?

----------


## stqr

Con riferimento all'ultima risposta di Speedy:
ma allora i codici 4727 (adeg. Irpef) e 3811 (adeg. Irap) quando si usano? (se il maggior ricavo sds lo sommo all'utile dei quadri f e/o g e poi calcolo le imposte totali daovute)
Qualcuno può farmi un esempio pratico?
Grazie

----------


## URBE74

e proprio quello il punto...non si capisce come vadano usati questi codici!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Con riferimento all'ultima risposta di Speedy:
> ma allora i codici 4727 (adeg. Irpef) e 3811 (adeg. Irap) quando si usano? (se il maggior ricavo sds lo sommo all'utile dei quadri f e/o g e poi calcolo le imposte totali daovute)
> Qualcuno può farmi un esempio pratico?
> Grazie

  Faccio un esempio:
= prima dell'adeguamento, dalla dichiarazione emergevano un saldo irpef di 10.000 ed un saldo irap di 2.000, regolarmente versati il 5.7.2007
= dopo l'adeguamento, dalla dichiarazione emergono un saldo irpef di 11.000 ed un saldo irap di 2.200, per cui devo versare le differenze di 1.000 per irpef e 200 per irap
= verso le differenze entro il giorno 8.8.2007 (maggiorandole dello 0,40%) utilizzando i codici 4727 e 3811 
Se i versamenti del 5.7.2007 non sono stati ancora effettuati:
= entro il giorno 8.8.2007 verso le imposte dovute (maggiorandole dello 0,40%) usando codici tributo diversi, cioè irpef 4001 euro 10.000 e irpef 4727 euro 1.000, irap 3800 euro 2.000 e irap 3811 euro 200 
I codici 4001 e 3800 sono rateizzabili, mentre i codici 4727 e 3811 non sono rateizzabili. 
Ciao

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> e proprio quello il punto...non si capisce come vadano usati questi codici!!!

  Attenzione che quei codici sono stati istituiti con RM 104/E/2006 per permettere il versamento delle maggiori imposti entro il 31/10/2006, per quei contribuenti che in conseguenza delle nuove regole sull'accertamento da sds introdotte dal dl 223/2006 hanno deciso di adeguarsi successivamente alla presentazione della dichiarazione e al versamento della prima rata d'acconto.
Quest'anno quei codici non vanno utilizzati (salvo forse qualche raro caso di periodo d'imposta non coincidente con l'anno solare, ma dubito).
Claudio.

----------

